# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  میشه در Yii کنترلی وجود داشته باشه که layout نداشته باشه بقیه کنترلرها داشته باشن ؟

## beh3000

میشه در Yii کنترلی وجود داشته باشه که layout نداشته باشه بقیه کنترلرها داشته باشن ؟ چجوری ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

هرجا نخواستین از Layout استفاده کنید، کافیه با renderPartial کار کنید.

----------

